# games similar to God of War



## akuma (May 19, 2011)

hello all,

          just finished playing god of war on my ps3. was wondering if there are any other games that are as good as GOW. basically looking for a nice hack and slash games.


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*

Heavenly Sword for sure.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 19, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*

Ninja Gaiden,Bayonetta, Castlevania: LoS,Heavenly Sword, Devil May cry 4.

You can try Dante Inferno as well.. but it is not that great.


----------



## nims11 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*

Dante inferno's graphics and gameplay is very like GOW. but it is quite repetetive and story is not that good


----------



## akuma (May 20, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*

thanks for the recommendations.. guess the above list will keep me busy for a couple of months.

on a different note one of the main reasons  like 3rd person hack and slash games over FPS, is because aiming is freaking tough on a console. any tips on how to get better at aiming.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*



			
				akuma said:
			
		

> is because aiming is freaking tough on a console. any tips on how to get better at aiming.


Get PS3 Move. With move its easier to aim than the controller.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 20, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*

^ Getting a Move controller is not a perfect solution for this problem. 

@akuma,

When I first started playing with ANALOG controller. I felt like.. I was playing with some garbage can. All you have to do is to give it a time. Just keep playing. Adjust the thumbsticks sensitivity until you feel comfortable. And target practise a lot. While you are in the game.... approach any wall, pick a spot on the wall.. and try to shoot it while moving, jumping, running, etc. You will be a champ in no time.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*

^^ vamsi 

U missed DARKSIDERS ! wat a game ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 20, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*

OOpsy. Yes. Overlooked it. 

DARKSIDERS - MUST PLAY


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*



			
				vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Getting a Move controller is not a perfect solution for this problem.


I ain't said that its a perfect solution but aiming with move is better than analog. And it would help him to perfect those games sooner with move than with normal controller. I haven't played any FPS games on PS3 I am just saying what I read and heard from people with hand on experience.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 20, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*



gameranand said:


> I ain't said that its a perfect solution but aiming with move is better than analog. And it would help him to perfect those games sooner with move than with normal controller. I haven't played any FPS games on PS3 I am just saying what I read and heard from people with hand on experience.



He asked tips for better aiming. Not alternatives for controller.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*



			
				vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> He asked tips for better aiming. Not alternatives for controller.


True. I just thought to gave him a advice about this alternate solution which is easier.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 20, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*

^ Also costlier and not cross platform. If he learns how to do that with a controller.. he can do it in PS3, on PC or x360. Aiming with Move should be considered as a sidedish or a nice off the beat way to play the game. But should not be taken as Full-Metal-Jacket way of playing the game.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*

Well I don't own any console or have experience better than you so can't comment on that. Yes you are right that its not cross platform I didn't thought about that earlier. I only play on PC and only has played some hack n slash and some fighting games only on console never played a FPS or TPS at all on any console. Tried to play RE5 on my PC with my XBOX controller but that was kind of hard for me so I left that idea and played it with mouse and keyboard.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 20, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*

Ah, come on, FPS with controller is no hassle once you get used to it. Only takes a little time to master the controller and thats all there is to it.


----------



## asingh (May 20, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*

Yes, FPS on controller takes a W-H-I-L-E. Initially it is damn frustrating and pissing off. With no in-game straight point save it aggravates the situation even more. But as Vamsi, and Jojo said -- practice and time is what it takes. Then when the fun starts. I am like 3 weeks into my PS3. Life long mouse+keyboard FPS'er, so am still learning. Progression is slow, but there is a positive climb to learning it better. Damn fun on a big screen. Slip the disc and play. No worries about drivers, XFireX profiles, BSOD, CTDP. Simple. And what sound to the ears...!


----------



## akuma (May 21, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*

thanks everybody... will put in 1 hour of killzone3 everyday and hope for the best


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

*Re: games similar to GOW*

I came running here to post about Gears of war, why can't people use full names.


----------



## asingh (May 22, 2011)

^^
Gamers never use full forms...!

What is up with Ico/Vamsi and their girl avatars...!


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Gamers never use full forms...!
> 
> What is up with Ico/Vamsi and their girl avatars...!


Gears of war=GOW=God of war, very confusing.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 22, 2011)

I usually use this.. GoW/Gears = Gears of War, GOW= God Of War.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 30, 2012)

what about Darksiders II??


----------



## Alok (Aug 30, 2012)

Why not PoP series?

DMC4 is must play in that genre.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 30, 2012)

Come on guys stop digging Old threads. I don't think that OP is still waiting for the suggestions.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 30, 2012)

^ I know its an old thread & OP is nowhere around, just wanted to know if darksiders II can be compareed to GOW, I didn't want to start a new thread for that.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes it can be compared to that. As a matter of fact many features of darksiders have been copied directly from GOW.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^ I know its an old thread & OP is nowhere around, *just wanted to know if darksiders II can be compareed to GOW*, I didn't want to start a new thread for that.



No u can only compare the genre of both which is hack&slash..but God of War is very fast paced whereas Darksiders II is not.


----------

